# HoneyLocust



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We had one slab left from our customer's order....it's 10/4 (2 1/2") thick running 12" in width and 144" long but will only clean out 96 in length due to a layer split in the logging process. Absolutely Beautiful grain!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some pretty wood, I wonder how stable it is.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Why? WHY? 
W-H-Y ????
do you do this to me?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Aardvark said:


> Why? WHY?
> W-H-Y ????
> do you do this to me?


Aaawwww Aard it's green....just think it can tempt you a few years on my AD yard while drying :icon_smile::blink::huh::laughing::laughing::shifty:

Hey ya'll.....SSSsssshhhHHHH.....I ain't telling him about the 10' crotch piece I'm scheduled to cut in flitches soon :shifty::laughing:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

(Head in hands)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Hot off the saw*

We have them posted to our website....here's the link http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html


----------

